# Official Lunch Thread!



## Uniputt

Post your lunch! 
Eat, Drink, Smoke, it doesn't matter.

I'll start:

Leftover honey-soy glazed salmon steaks that I grilled last night. I made the sauce myself and it's fantastic! Grilled, buttered asparagus spears. Washed it all down with a citrus green tea. Smoked a tiny little Montecristo Afrique safari afterwards. Good Stuff!


----------



## JCK

Wendy's number 6 combo with Chili and a Biggie Sweet Tea.


----------



## stig

Swedish meatballs, Blood Orange, Plum and Strawberry Yogurt.


----------



## 68TriShield

a chicken salad sammich...


----------



## Seanohue

Chipotle burger w/ pepperjack cheese :dr


----------



## Don Fernando

"Go-Chicken-Go" ... 2 breasts, a wing, and some instant mashed 'taters n' gravy. ...... cold black coffee to drink & a Marlboro for dessert.


----------



## RPB67

Slice of Pizza and a Boli PC, with a Lemonade.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Chinese


----------



## God

Ronnie Mac's Steakhouse

Double Burger Combo... Large Size... Ice Tea


----------



## fireman43

DQ Flame Thrower Combo with onion rings and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## RGD

1/3 of a protein bar, nothing to drink. Followed by an LVH. :tu 


Ron


----------



## kansashat

Must start with breakfast.......part of a bag of cherry sours. I love the dang things.

Two tacos & a beef enchilada. Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Bigwaved

Carne asada burrito


----------



## DETROITPHA357

kansashat said:


> Two tacos & a beef enchilada. Diet Pepsi.


I think im will have taco bell for dinner. (sorry this is a lunch thread)
I had turkey and roast sandwiches, fruit, pickles and water.:dr Tomorrow same thing.


----------



## stevefrench

Chipotle chicken wrap & chicken noodle soup from Sobeys. Yum.:tu


----------



## IHT

nevermind...


moved to the proper area.


----------



## Guest

#4 at the local Oriental restaurant.
That's Sesame Chicken, Egg Roll, Hot and Sour soup, Fried Rice. Sprite to drink. Really good egg rolls today. Hot, crispy outer wrapper, inside, the veges were cooked, but still crisp!


----------



## icehog3

I had Chinese Food too...."Itchybutt Foo Young".


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> I had Chinese Food too...."Itchybutt Foo Young".


Vietnamese....Pho :dr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

68TriShield said:


> Vietnamese....Pho :dr


 :c  :c


----------



## Junior

Wendy's number 2 with a diet coke. 
Polished it off with a Marlboro Light no time for a cigar


----------



## yayson

bad coffee


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

68TriShield said:


> Vietnamese....Pho :dr


ditto......:dr 
ps: HAHA Evan


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> ditto......:dr
> ps: HAHA Evan


Screw You!!!! :c

(We're still goin on friday)

Edit: I had a salad


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

friday: pho phor breakfast 

salad?? why not meat?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> friday: pho phor breakfast
> 
> salad?? why not meat?


I had beef jerkey too.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Stog-a-Boy said:


> I had beef jerkey too.


salad and beef jerky....didnt know those two went together


----------



## JCK

Fried chicken, dark meat quarter
Mashed new potatos with brown gravy
Fried okra
sweet tea.


----------



## RPB67

Tuna on a hot dog roll for lunch.

Pepsi to drink and a PLPC for dessert.


----------



## piperman

vending machine food (work)  Dont really know what it was, kinda of scary huh


----------



## Uniputt

Sonic BLT with tropical mango iced tea.
No time for a cigar, smoked a shitty Marlboro instead.


----------



## The Pict

My standard all American lunch: PB&J sandwich, a couple of apples, some Jell-O (green and red), a lovely RASS (thanks Deem) and a bottle of water.
It's good to be me.:tu


----------



## cigar no baka

Had a bizniss lunch at a Malaysian restaurant today. I love Malaysian cuisine; it's got Chinese and Indian influences so you can get three cuisines in one.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Burger & Fries This has to stop.


----------



## fireman43

fireman43 said:


> DQ Flame Thrower Combo with onion rings and a Dr. Pepper.


That was easy....Probably Hardee's tomorrow. DQ twice in a row is enough for one week.


----------



## portny33

Went to a little place i call home, a little sub shop in my town. Had a 1/2 grinder ( a regular sub toasted) and a bag of *Middlewarths BBQ *the best chips ever. All PA residents if you had you know what I am talking about!!!! They have the best subs ever!!
:tu


----------



## jloutlaw

Fried cajun turkey breast with cheddar cheese on a saltine and carrot sticks. Unfortunately, no time to smoke today.


----------



## Kiss079

Pizza and chicken wings for me, then a Gurkha Genghis Khan. :ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

12" Turkey sub, kettle cooked chips, gatorade.


----------



## icehog3

Going for deep dish pizza with extra mybuttitchesaronnis.


----------



## Don Fernando

Two Cheddar Bier Brats, both with hot german mustard, one with saurkraut. .... and a spit of cold coffee.


----------



## dayplanner

Meatloaf and a Mr. Pib :tu


----------



## Junior

Diet Dr Pepper and a Marlboro Light. Too busy for lunch today.


----------



## zemekone

fuji bowl, 50 grams of protein, and 3 lemonade snapples, partagas chico...


----------



## RPB67

Sushi, Shrimp Tempura and some ice water.


----------



## cigar no baka

Leftover tuna salad, leftover haricot french beans sauteed in butter and sprinkled with sesame seeds, a diet soda, and Don Lino Africa Kuro.


----------



## fireman43

Chicken salad sandwich (Landshire), small bag of Doritos Blazing Buffalo Ranch, Mtn Dew. For dessert, a Kit Kat bar.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Pho :dr then Mcdonalds ice coffee and a couple apple pies.


----------



## havana_lover

big ham sammich extra mayo let tom pick on wheat with slice of baby swiss with a slice of apple pie (homemade) and then monte corona after.. yummy


----------



## JCK

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Pho :dr then Mcdonalds ice coffee and a couple apple pies.


I first read pho followed by McDonalds... then thought BigMac immediately and then thought.. wow what a combination.. not sure even I could stomach that.

what do you like in your pho?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

khubli said:


> I first read pho followed by McDonalds... then thought BigMac immediately and then thought.. wow what a combination.. not sure even I could stomach that.
> 
> what do you like in your pho?


I get flank steak and brisket. :dr

And yea the McD's was a couple hours later.


----------



## JCK

I eat my pho with what they call 'challenging' on the menu.... fill it up with everything you got... 

I haven't had pho in quite awhile, now I've got a craving for some.


----------



## Uniputt

Corky's "grilled cheese" pizza, and a peach iced tea. Montecristo White.


----------



## RPB67

Just had some Pizza and a glass of Fruit punch at the beach.


----------



## havana_lover

ham and black olive pizza with a ice cold coke then a RP 1990 corona (thanks blake :tu )


----------



## 68TriShield

a chicken breast sammich with lettuce tomato and hot sauce....


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I can't believe we have a lunch thread without Ramen Noodles. Where are all the college kids at?????

Beef Ramen noodles, Ice Coffee, Protien Bar


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Italian Hoagie 

Genoa, capacola, pepperoni and sharp provolone with lettuce, tomato onion, oil & vinegar, salt, pepper & oregano... got a small which is quite large...


----------



## Cigarmark

Left over fried chicken and garlic mashed taters, from mothers day at mother in-laws.:dr :dr A Roxor torpedo maddie for dessert. (a sample from my local B&M) not bad!


----------



## gvarsity

Japanese food. 2 rolls one Spicy Tuna and a Spicy Salmon Roll. Also two pieces of maguro sushi and some miso soup.


----------



## carni

early lunch turkey sandwhich to a wonderful party short, then to a cup o cereal for late lunch/snack.


----------



## RPB67

Some Sushi today.

It was Shrimp Tempura for lunch for me.


----------



## 68TriShield

Italian sub...


----------



## pathman

Fried Shrimp and Oysters, Davidoff short perfecto for dessert.


----------



## JCK

Hot ham and cheese on a bakery fresh baguette finished with a short story.. what a good lunch.


----------



## carni

some of you guys have some ballin' lunches.


----------



## cigar no baka

Leftover homemade seafood pasta, packed with shrimp, krab and salmon, with fresh tomatoes, onions and herbs. Followed up by an Avo Maduro, as I have decided this is Avo Maduro week!!


----------



## Lewshus

Broccoli and Cheese soup
Strawberry flavored Dasani


----------



## RPB67

Tuna Fish sandwich with some Rasberry flavored sparkling water.


----------



## fireman43

Made some chicken and rice which was enjoyed with a couple big glasses of fresh sweet tea. Polished it all off with a Padilla 32.


----------



## Uniputt

Steamed and Buttered Linguini with hand peeled plum tomato/basil/Italian sausage sauce. Butter/garlic/parmesan/romano/oregano French Bread. Mango iced tea. H.Upmann Demi-Tasse.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho with a glass of water and a 2000 Ramon Allones for dessert...:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

Red beans and Rice w/ Andouille and smoked tasso.


----------



## gvarsity

Left over chinese soup that has in it steak, dumplings and ho fun noodles. Yummy.


----------



## RPB67

Couple of Cheeze sticks and a some Pepsi.


----------



## carni

hooked it up with some BD's mongolian bbq grill (chicken, beef, broc, mushroom, onion, peppers, tomato, with spicey seasoning. egg added in with teriaki/sweet and sour garlic for sauce). it was goooood. no time for a cigar though.


----------



## Cigarmark

Tried a Hungry Mans chicken parm. It was $2.00 at Kroger. All I can say is pass the rolaids.
:sb


----------



## 68TriShield

Slow Hickory smoked pork bbq w/beans and slaw.A Litto Gomez Diez Chisel for dessert...


----------



## RPB67

Steak Tips and fries.... topped by a Boli PC in the car on the way home.


----------



## CeeGar

V-8 juice and powerbar (sigh)


----------



## cigar no baka

Finely chopped cauliflower florets, marinated overnight in Ginger dressing. Followed by an Aroma de Cuba churchill.


----------



## livwire68

Pork chop in a can, super sized! ( 24 oz. miller lite) and a padilla hybrid, and for desert I will have another super sized pork chop and maybe a gerbil! I took off work early just to lower my stress levels!


----------



## CeeGar

livwire68 said:


> Pork chop in a can, super sized! ( 24 oz. miller lite) and a padilla hybrid, and for desert I will have another super sized pork chop and maybe a gerbil! I took off work early just to lower my stress levels!


:tu


----------



## Uniputt

Homemade mac and cheese, seasoned mixed veggies, and some cornbread stuffing. Followed up with a brownie, and a large citrus green tea.


----------



## jdean33442

chicken and steamed white rice followed by a Graycliff Crystal Taco


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

two hamburgers and a medium fries from McDonalds.......ughh


----------



## daniel2001

Left overs of last nights Indian (chicken korma, rice and keema naan).


----------



## 68TriShield

a corned beef sammich...


----------



## JCK

Fried Chicken, breast/wing, corn, mac and cheese, sweet tea.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Pho :dr :dr


----------



## carni

a not so fun business lunch organized by goobers, although the pork was delicious:ss no time for a stog, had to get back to the office.


----------



## Junior

Big Moose's shreded pork BBQ sandwich fries and a diet coke. Sadly to say a Marlboro light but, will smoke something better when I get home.


----------



## RPB67

Turkey Sandwich today ...with some Cape Cod Chips and a Pepsi.


----------



## 68TriShield

The Italian Deli does the best Subs....:dr


----------



## RPB67

Had some Clam Chowda


----------



## 68TriShield

Rickys Rice Bowl...MMM


----------



## Uniputt

I skipped lunch today.
Does that mean I shouldn't have posted in this thread?


----------



## RPB67

Macaroni with some meatballs today over Moms house.


----------



## FLCB

Brick oven Mozarella&Tomatoe Pizza with diet coke. For my Cigar(Montecristo #3) I had a DLC Öküzgözü Red Wine.


----------



## Uniputt

Chicken Alfredo with brocoli and carrots. Homemade. Peach Iced tea. Marlboro Light.:tg


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Pho :dr


----------



## RPB67

Nothing... Just a granola bar.


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Rickys Rice Bowl...MMM


And again today...


----------



## RPB67

Chicken salad Sandwich and a spring water.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

The Big Box from KFC....


----------



## hockeydad

3 slices of leftover Little Caesars pizza-black olives, pepperoni, onions, sausage, green pepper and a half of a chicken salad sandwich with a glass of water.


----------



## CeeGar

chicken fried rice, egg roll and water.


----------



## cigar no baka

Well, since I'm on vacation all week this week, going to bed at 3-4AM and getting up near noon, my lunch is around 6PM so it's been a mixed bag, usually leftovers.


----------



## mikey202

I ate at a Cuban place and had a sandwich that had slow roasted pork with onions and mojo with chicken and rice on the side.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...:tu


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

68TriShield said:


> Pho...:tu


ditto:dr


----------



## RPB67

Barbeque Steak Tips , Rice and a gingerale today.


----------



## novasurf

From *A and G's*: On Brooklyn brick bread: sundried tomatoes, mozz, basil, roasted rep peppers, prosciutto, balsamic and olive oil. Oh...some iced tea as the belly washer.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> ditto:dr


:tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho again,followed by a Miami 8&11 Corona...


----------



## gvarsity

Pepper marinated chicken breast and homemade potato salad & fritos. Yummy.


----------



## RPB67

Sushi and a glass of ice water.


----------



## 68TriShield

Cheeseburger...


----------



## RPB67

Tuna on a roll and a Iced Tea


----------



## Uniputt

Philly cheese steak with onions/mushrooms/green peppers.
Delicious!


----------



## JCK

McDonalds Big n Tasty, Filet O fish, large Fries, large coke


----------



## jdean33442

I love the Pho but that's more dinner for me. living 20 mins from little saigon has it's advantages.



68TriShield said:


> Pho again,followed by a Miami 8&11 Corona...


----------



## jdean33442

Man no cigar for this kingsly meal? You should have topped it with a nice Acid or Tatiana.

It's only befitting. 

I had some nasty chicken bbq thing from the local disney cafeteria.



khubli said:


> McDonalds Big n Tasty, Filet O fish, large Fries, large coke


----------



## JCK

If I had thought of it, I should have stopped at the 7&11 for a Backwoods.


----------



## CeeGar

club sub and diet coke


----------



## 68TriShield

Subway steak and cheese with a soda pop and a Los Statos Breva...


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Subway turkey, Don Pepin Cuban Classic (Thanks Uncle David)


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Sandwich and a spring water


----------



## GWN

Tomorrow being Friday, it's the weekly office ritual for me ... veal w/cheese on a bun with fried peppers (green and jalapeno), onions and mushrooms.
usually add in a slice of pizza or a small pasta and skip dinner.
http://www.molisanabakery.ca/


----------



## 68TriShield

a chicken strips sammie w/water...


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Lg. Strawberry water ice and soft pretzel from Italiano's in South Philly followed by a Davidoff Cigarillo .


----------



## Dubxl152

Chilies Cajun Chicken Sandwich, Pint of Red Trolley followed up by a cowboy killer..... Lunch break isnt long enough to spark up a stick.


----------



## RPB67

Sushi at the sushi bar and a Kirin Beer.


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Sushi at the sushi bar and a Kirin Beer.


MMM,Sushi...:dr


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Sushi at the sushi bar and a Kirin Beer.


I am in support of this combo.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

sushi....thanks richard:tu


----------



## JCK

I'm in that daily dilemma... 

It's either Chinese or Chirashi (sushi).. what's it gonna be?


----------



## jdean33442

Chirashi hands down my friend.



khubli said:


> I'm in that daily dilemma...
> 
> It's either Chinese or Chirashi (sushi).. what's it gonna be?


----------



## 68TriShield

California Roll,Spicy Tuna Roll plus four pieces of Octopus and Giant Clam...
Oh and a Upmann CM for dessert...


----------



## Woogie

Think I am going to go with a Burger today.


----------



## gefell

BBQ sandwich at local sub shop !


----------



## JCK

Chirashi it was.. The tuna was a little off.


----------



## RPB67

Had some fresh baked haddock with a baked potatoe today.

Bit of lemon on it and yum yum.


----------



## backwoods

Had a cousins chicken sedona salad today for lunch...bout to finish it up with a nice chocolate protein shake with a dash of Glucosamine and a pinch of Chondroitin for good measure:al


----------



## jloutlaw

BLT with fresh tomatos.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Assorted Sushi :dr


----------



## JCK

jloutlaw said:


> BLT with fresh tomatos.


Sonny, true love is the greatest thing in the world - except for a nice MLT - mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is lean and the tomato is ripe.
- William Goldman, The Princess Bride

That's one of the things I really like about the south in the summertime, Ripe homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## jdean33442

Now you can have them anytime! With the home vine ripened tomato kit.

That's a serious infomercial i was subjected to one late night last week. I thought "who the hell cares about ripe homegrown tomatoes" and here Ji makes me an idiot by saying those very words.



khubli said:


> That's one of the things I really like about the south in the summertime, Ripe homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## jloutlaw

khubli said:


> That's one of the things I really like about the south in the summertime, Ripe homegrown tomatoes.


Mine will be ripe in 7-10 days. I can't wait


----------



## JCK

jdean33442 said:


> Now you can have them anytime! With the home vine ripened tomato kit.
> 
> That's a serious infomercial i was subjected to one late night last week. I thought "who the hell cares about ripe homegrown tomatoes" and here Ji makes me an idiot by saying those very words.


never underestimate the power of a ripe home grown tomato. 

looks like they aired that commercial in the wrong part of the country, or are they ripening other things besides tomatos out there in california.


----------



## 68TriShield

A Chicken Peanut Rickys Rice Bowl...:dr


----------



## JCK

Green Pepper Steak


----------



## carni

tex mex and miller lite. having the cigar tonight.


----------



## jdean33442

You guys suck. I've been too sick to eat the past couple days. I think Pho is in order tonight.


----------



## RPB67

Burger, fries and a corona after 18 holes of golf.

Dessert was a 2001 BF...:ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Spicy seoul BBQ chicken rice bowl


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Spicy seoul BBQ chicken rice bowl


:tpd:


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> :tpd:


You lie


----------



## dayplanner

NOTHING.............I'm starving, but too tired to eat.


----------



## 68TriShield

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> NOTHING.............I'm starving, but too tired to eat.


Dawnie,you need to eat girl

I had Pho today with water. A Padron 2000 was dessert...


----------



## Don Fernando

Eat, woman !! ... Eat !!!!

I'm chowing on a couple of beirbrats from the german deli down the street. One with saurkraut & hot mustard ... the other with hot mustard only.

phrikkenyummy


----------



## havana_lover

monsoon said:


> Eat, woman !! ... Eat !!!!
> 
> I'm chowing on a couple of beirbrats from the german deli down the street. One with saurkraut & hot mustard ... the other with hot mustard only.
> 
> phrikkenyummy


its really "bier bratworst" 

come over to my house and Ill grill you some brats youll never forget.. 

I had gyro for lunch, then a hoyo del montery PC


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Steak and Cheese w/ fries......


----------



## RPB67

Tai Food and some ice water.


----------



## carni

yesterday had a meeting at the local yacht club, food was very good. had some prime rib w/ mashed potatoes and salad. Dessert was a great chocolate cake and coffee.

after cigar was a por larranaga pantela, it was my first and i was impressed for a machine bundled hand finished stogie.


----------



## RPB67

Going to the Sushi Bar today .


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

myself TriShield and Stoga got beef BBQ sandwiches........:dr


----------



## JCK

Big Mac, French Fries, and Coca Cola followed by a Des Dieux, Romeo no.3 tubo, and a Monte #4. I just have to get around to the followed part... arrrrgh.. this evening.


----------



## jdean33442

Man I thought you were smoking like me for a second!



khubli said:


> Big Mac, French Fries, and Coca Cola followed by a Des Dieux, Romeo no.3 tubo, and a Monte #4. I just have to get around to the followed part... arrrrgh.. this evening.


----------



## JCK

someday.... how many cigars are you smoking a day now Jereme? I really am planning to smoking all three of those tonight. they're pretty short smokes.


----------



## RPB67

Just came back from the Sushi Bar.

Octopus,tuna,and some shrimp tempura today.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

RPB67 said:


> Just came back from the Sushi Bar.
> 
> Octopus,tuna,and some shrimp tempura today.


mmmmmm sushi:dr maybe that'll be on the menu for this weekend.....


----------



## jdean33442

I smoke 3-6 a day. It was only larger sizes but i've been smoking alot more smaller sizes now because of the LFD and some of Pepins blends that some of the BOTL suggested (you being one).

I used to smoke 5-8 a day. Nothing beats a fine mellow morning smoke with some good coffee.



khubli said:


> someday.... how many cigars are you smoking a day now Jereme? I really am planning to smoking all three of those tonight. they're pretty short smokes.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> mmmmmm sushi:dr maybe that'll be on the menu for this weekend.....


howa bout tomorrow :dr:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Sushi yesterday,today? I dunno...


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Sushi yesterday,today? I dunno...


For me, yes !!!

Sushi bar here we come.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Chipotle burrito........:dr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> Chipotle burrito........:dr


:dr :dr Same


----------



## RPB67

Yes,

Had some SUSHI today. I actually had some stuff I have never tried. But it was good.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Steak and Cheese from Jerry's.....


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Wings and a Spring Water.


----------



## gvarsity

Left over pad thai. So good.


----------



## RPB67

gvarsity said:


> Left over pad thai. So good.


Thai food............:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Peruvian Chicken,Yucca and salad....


----------



## King James

ham and swiss sandwich w/ honey mustard sauce


----------



## RPB67

Chinese Food today.........I am so full.


----------



## 68TriShield

Chicken salad sammich and Fritos Monday...


----------



## Bigwaved

Thai noodle bowl with beef and shrimp, sweet and sour soup.


----------



## RPB67

Going for some Sushi today at noon !!


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Going for some Sushi today at noon !!


Now you are talkin'!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

RPB67 said:


> Going for some Sushi today at noon !!


you feel that? the winds of change.......I'm in!:dr


----------



## RPB67

Diesel Kinevel said:


> you feel that? the winds of change.......I'm in!:dr


Just got back.

Had some octupus, shrimp tempura, and some Gunkan and tried some Oshizushi for the first time as well.


----------



## Zira

RPB67 said:


> Just got back.
> 
> Had some octupus, shrimp tempura, and some Gunkan and tried some Oshizushi for the first time as well.


I think I am going to pass on lunch now u


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

RPB67 said:


> Just got back.
> 
> Had some octupus, shrimp tempura, and some Gunkan and tried some Oshizushi for the first time as well.


me and stoga just got back. I had yellowtail and octupus and stoga had a little of everything


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> me and stoga just got back. I had yellowtail and octupus and stoga had a little of everything


i had california roll, spicy salmon roll, nigiri (tuna, whitefish, salmon, king crab), miso soup and salad :dr:dr


----------



## calistogey

Just a pack of saltines and a cup of coffee as usual.


----------



## awsmith4

Shepard's Pie at Fado's Irish Pub then a Oliva Series O Perfecto


----------



## 68TriShield

Yesterday was Peruvian Chicken w/yucca and salada...


----------



## 68TriShield

Today...Fried Catfish.


----------



## RPB67

Just had Cappy's Onion Rings and a Steak and Cheeze sub with my daughter.

Cappy's has the best Onion Rings in the state I have ever had.


----------



## kurly

Chicken Parm on a bun at Wegz (Creditstone and Rutherford)... bet on the ponies, watched tennis and spoke to the guys from Leafs Lunch. Also had some pops.


----------



## Golfman

Had a buffalo chicken sandwich over at Tamburino's Deli around where i live... The things are massive, to put it in perspective they use 1.16 pounds of meat in their subs, plus cheese lettuce tomato and I also had honey mustard on mine. Its more like a whole day meal that encompasses lunch and snack possibly dinner... haha


----------



## 68TriShield

Golfman said:


> Had a buffalo chicken sandwich over at Tamburino's Deli around where i live... The things are massive, to put it in perspective they use 1.16 pounds of meat in their subs, plus cheese lettuce tomato and I also had honey mustard on mine. Its more like a whole day meal that encompasses lunch and snack possibly dinner... haha


LOL! Sounds like a little joint in Dewey Beach De. The large subs are like 20 inches long!I'd be sick as a dog if I tried to kill one of those:r


----------



## Uniputt

I had home made beef stroganof. Delicious!:dr 
Washed it down with a peach tea and then smoked a Montecristo.
QUALITY!:tu


----------



## JCK

Yami's Miami Panini (sort of a cuban sandwich) and salad at Jason's Deli.


----------



## hockeydad

Ham sandwich and Kimchi noodles.


----------



## Don Fernando

summer squash with olive oil and pesto with polenta on the side.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Going to have a monster Free bird,w/ a ton of "death"


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'll probably have a gyro sandwich and an iced tea, followed by a Trini Reyes. I hope it's not too dried out from riding around in my otter box for three or four days.


----------



## RPB67

Roast Beef Sandwich with a Rasberry Iced Tea.


----------



## physiognomy

Good ol' baked beans & franks for me today... Thinking I might smoke something afterwards, but haven't decided yet :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

a pit beef sammy with a side of collard greens and a soda pop...:dr


----------



## earnold25

greek side salad, cajun chicken pasta.


----------



## RPB67

Just had some cherrystones and twin boiled lobsters.


----------



## stevieray

Buffalo chicken :chk sandwich with fries and a spring water


----------



## jonnylou

for lunch i had tacos and a beer:chk


----------



## RPB67

A freakin Yogurt.


----------



## Uniputt

Boneless chicken breasts stuffed with 4 kinds of cheese, 4 kinds of peppers, cilatro, onions, and pineapples. Then the breasts are wrapped with thick hickory-smoked bacon, grilled, and then brushed with teriyaki glaze a few minutes before being done. Delicious!

Washed it down with some citrus green tea.

:chk


----------



## Uniputt

So no one posted for lunch today, eh?
Fine. I'll just post mine again.

Home-made broccoli parmesan, saffron rice casserole, and garlic butter glazed sockeye salmon garnished with cilantro.

Drinking a Welch's white grape juice, and I'll finish it with a Partagas when I'm done.


----------



## hockeydad

Leftover pork chop sandwich and a Niagara peach.


----------



## RPB67

Twin Boiled Lobsta's


----------



## 68TriShield

Uniputt said:


> So no one posted for lunch today, eh?
> Fine. I'll just post mine again.
> 
> Home-made broccoli parmesan, saffron rice casserole, and garlic butter glazed sockeye salmon garnished with cilantro.
> 
> Drinking a Welch's white grape juice, and I'll finish it with a Partagas when I'm done.


I had Pho...


----------



## RPB67

Looks like we are going for Sushi today .


----------



## technodaddy

this sounds gross but it was very healthy and good : I had a organtic vegi-burger, strawberry yogart, some tea and a vegas 5 A series to follow


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> I had Pho...


again...at 100 degrees no less


----------



## havana_lover

Turkey with mayo on whole wheat yogurt and an apple 

then a shortstory.. had to hear it when I got back to the office.. oh well :tg :fu


----------



## Dubxl152

I enjoyed a baked salmon fillet with brown rice & steamed vegetables... followed that up with 2 back to back marlboro cigars ......... you know the little doobie looking things with filters on the end:hn.... wish it schwaz a coronas junior


----------



## RPB67

Does Yogurt count as lunch ?

Thats what I had .


----------



## calistogey

Nong Shim Spicy Chicken Noodle Soup for the passed few days. Although I did have a couple of pretty good Chicken Caesar's from Koo Koo Roos last week.


----------



## Darrell

I had a small cup of clam chowder, which tasted like shit. I also had some oyster crackers. I think I might have something else, I just don't know what that will be.


----------



## RPB67

Ceasar Salad Wrap and a non sweetend Iced Tea.


----------



## 68TriShield

Chopped beef liver on crackers...


----------



## Don Fernando

68TriShield said:


> Chopped beef liver on crackers...


u (sorry 'bout that Dave)

My lunch :


----------



## 68TriShield

Chicken Caesar wrap..


----------



## fireman43

Smithfield's BBQ plate with baked beans, potato salad, hushpuppies, and a big sweet tea.:dr


----------



## Darrell

fireman43 said:


> Smithfield's BBQ plate with baked beans, potato salad, hushpuppies, and a big sweet tea.:dr


:dr

I'm having a turkey sandwich with swiss and a diet Coke.


----------



## Sawyer

Chipotle Burrito w/ black beans, barbacoa, tomatoes, med green salsa, sour cream, cheese, guacamole, and a bit of lettuce along with a Pibb Xtra to drink. 


MmmMmm


----------



## RPB67

Going to have some Italian Food in the North End tonight with Scott AKA Moglman ......and cigars for dessert.


----------



## 68TriShield

Tuna on rye...


----------



## rumballs

leftover orange chicken & chicken pad thai
goldfish
glass of cheap wine


----------



## Darrell

I'm going to get a roast beef sandwich with some colby jack cheese and a diet Pepsi max! :tu


----------



## RPB67

Thats right...........going for Sushi today. :dr

Think I will eat there and try some different stuff.


----------



## Bob

Vegan here...We don't anything with a face on it!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Sushi and Sashimi in a Bento box...


----------



## Darrell

I had a mini hawaiian pizza. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I went home for lunch today. I enjoyed last night's leftovers (lentil lasagne and sweet potato stew) and an episode of _My Family_ with my family.


----------



## calistogey

Half of an Italian sausage hero topped with peppers and onions left over from yesterday's lunch. A couple of minutes in the toaster oven is enough to make the bread a little crusty. Too bad I can't have a nice glass of merlot or chianti at work.


----------



## Bob

monsoon said:


> u (sorry 'bout that Dave)
> 
> My lunch :


I am gonna visit Yens in the Cardiac Unit of your local friendly hospital!!

But, whatta I know?? You must be an Adkins/Protein Power adherent!:r


----------



## 68TriShield

Peruvian Chicken,salad and Yucca...


----------



## RPB67

Nothing ! :c


----------



## rack04

Lean Cuisine Southwest-style Chicken Panini


----------



## 68TriShield

Chicken wrap...


----------



## Syekick

Irradiated teriyaki tuna and crackers.

(He's not mad, just a little irradiated)


----------



## RPB67

Mom just brought me some homemade Mac & Cheeze.


----------



## havana_lover

RPB67 said:


> Mom just brought me some homemade Mac & Cheeze.


I hate you Richard... :dr:dr

J/K

I had a banana and an apple..

is that lunch??


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Hot Pocket


----------



## Bob

Baked potatoes and Salsa!! Including Jalapeno peppers....:ss


----------



## rack04

Today I had catered lunch at a meeting. It was barbeque, including brisket, sausage, potato salad, and beans, but get this they forgot the barbeque sauce.


----------



## hugecanoli

Today I had some time to kill so I got a chance to go home for lunch. I threw together a left-over chicken cutlet, melted some provolone on top, added some roasted red peppers and balsamic vinegar, and put it all on toasted Italian bread.

:tu


----------



## rack04

Today I had left over porkchops a la pizzaiola. :dr Even better the 2nd day.


----------



## Bob

Rice and Wasabi and Mary's Gone CRACKERS-no gluten crackers!!

Those Mary's Gone Crackers...are ummmm...a TASTY crunchy Snack!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Salad at the hospital cafeteria...


----------



## havana_lover

68TriShield said:


> Salad at the hospital cafeteria...


*hope everything is alright*

PB sandwich, banana and an apple but it was on the golf course, it was golden.

plus a short story and a Santa Dominga corona grand I think both were good..


----------



## Cheeto

Arby's #2. Yuck :tg

I loved Arby's when they had that 5 roast beef sandwiches for 5 bucks deal, but now just one sandwich cost me over 6 bucks. No thanks.


----------



## rack04

Today I had a Lean Cuisine Roasted Chicken Pizza. Nothing special but it hit the spot.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I had a ham sand with pickle, water and a pudd:dr Oh yeah I smoked a H. Upman:ss


----------



## RPB67

Tuna on a roll and a Iced Tea


----------



## Sawyer

RPB67 said:


> Tuna on a roll and a Iced Tea


Lunch already?


----------



## RPB67

Sawyer said:


> Lunch already?


Brown Bag in my office.

I eat lunch around 12 noon.


----------



## rack04

Today I had leftover beef brisket, potato salad, and beans.


----------



## 68TriShield

A tin of Sardines in mustard sauce so far...


----------



## smokehouse

Pre lunch was a Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage 1991 Regente Nat. 
Had a Grilled Chicken Wrap from Brann's Steakhouse for lunch.
Post lunch is a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Nat. Man this thing is huge.


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> A tin of Sardines in mustard sauce so far...


Finished with Beef short ribs,rice,black beans and salad...


----------



## Don Fernando

68TriShield said:


> Finished with Beef short ribs,rice,black beans and salad...


awww..man.....

I'm eating Taco Bell. :hn


----------



## RPB67

Tuna Sandwich and some chips.


----------



## rack04

Today I had leftover boneless chicken wings from Buffalo Wing Wings.


----------



## tedski

Mongolian stirfry = beef, pork, noodles, broccoli, onions, carrots, mushrooms, cabbage.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho.


----------



## SuperDave

a ham & cheese sammage and a 1/2 Cinco Vegas Gold left over from last night. Ummmm great lunch!


----------



## 68TriShield

Sushi.


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Sushi.


and today a Tuna sammich...


----------



## stevieray

Peanut Butter & Fluff sandwich with a Diet A&W Cream soda


----------



## hugecanoli

SuperDave said:


> a ham & cheese sammage and a 1/2 Cinco Vegas Gold left over from last night. Ummmm great lunch!


You smoked a cigar that was left over from the night before? If so then I think you meant to say that you had a ham & cheese sammage with some burnt ass on the side.

:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## SuperDave

hugecanoli,
I'm a newb to cigars..what do I know...at $5 a stick, if I can't finish it today I'm cutting it in 1/2 and finishing it tommorow:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## Balmoral210

Slice of pizza from Mellow Mushroom down the road :tu. No smoke for lunch but I bought some from the B&M :ss


----------



## rack04

Today I had a ham and cheese sandwhich with sunchips and a vitamin water.


----------



## havana_lover

PB&J, apple, banana, and a yogurt then a snicker (hey I needed some suger)..


----------



## jloutlaw

I'm watching my cholesterol and calories-so naturally I had fried pork cops, green bean casserole, cream corn, a biscuit and pound cake. 20 more minutes on the eliptical tonight or skip dinner.


----------



## rack04

Today I had left over cheese quesadillas and cheetos. I know, I know strange combination but the quesadillas didn't fill me up and all I had at my desk was cheetos. :tu


----------



## onlyonerm

Fresh Turkey & Stuffing sandwich. Cheese Puffs & a diet coke.


----------



## Balmoral210

Steak/Rice. And a California Roll that I didn't eat all of. Top it all off with some sweet tea :tu


----------



## Bob

I am on a 72 hour fast...then two 48 hour fasts...so lunch is kinda held in check...Since i have started IF I eat only on M-W-F!:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

I just made lunch date with my wife. :tu


----------



## Bob

Bigwaved said:


> I just made lunch date with my wife. :tu


Now we were close by...we would not mind joining you in that date!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

O'Brians pit beef sammich,slaw and beans...


----------



## Darrell

68TriShield said:


> O'Brians pit beef sammich,slaw and beans...


Nice. :tu

I'm having a salad. :chk


----------



## Dux

Sushi Today!! Had 2 California Hand Rolls :dr


----------



## fireman43

Had a Bojangles Cajun Filet sandwich and a Sweet Tea.


----------



## BigFrankMD

GF is on the way home as we speak with some TACO HELL.!!!!!!


----------



## Dux

BigFrankMD said:


> GF is on the way home as we speak with some TACO HELL.!!!!!!


Mmmmm GAS!!!!


----------



## Darrell

BigFrankMD said:


> GF is on the way home as we speak with some TACO HELL.!!!!!!


I hope you like sitting on the toilet. Dani and I went to Taco Hell on Friday night. I was on the can for 40 mins after we got home.


----------



## rack04

Darrell said:


> I hope you like sitting on the toilet. Dani and I went to Taco Hell on Friday night. I was on the can for 40 mins after we got home.


You failed to mention if the food was worth it. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Salisbury Steak and potatoes with some slaw,pickles and leftover beans on the side...


----------



## Bob

Sushi Nori and Wasabi!!


----------



## rack04

Today I'm having left over steak with sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Salisbury Steak and potatoes with some slaw,pickles and leftover beans on the side...





Bob said:


> Sushi Nori and Wasabi!!





rack04 said:


> Today I'm having left over steak with sauteed mushrooms.


you cats are quick :r


----------



## Darrell

I'm likely having Salad. I'm so ****ing sick of salad I could scream.


----------



## fireman43

KFC chicken strip meal.


----------



## replicant_argent

curry tuna wrap with giardineira and mozz/parm x2 diet coke.
Lunch of champions.


----------



## Bob

68TriShield said:


> you cats are quick :r


We be da CATS Meow!!:tu


----------



## havana_lover

68TriShield said:


> Salisbury Steak and potatoes with some slaw,pickles and leftover beans on the side...


Dave I would kill for one of these again.. God its been about 3 or 4 years since I had one..

I had a Döner, dont ask..


----------



## 68TriShield

a egg salad sandwich and pickles...


----------



## rack04

68TriShield said:


> a egg salad sandwich and pickles...


Haven't had an egg salad sandwich in a loooong time. Haven't decided what I'm having today.


----------



## Bob

Rice spiced to taste like Pumkin Pie!!!


----------



## Darrell

68TriShield said:


> a egg salad sandwich and pickles...


Your slacking Dave, usually your lunches sound awesome. Not this one. 

:tu


----------



## fireman43

12" toasted Italian sub, chips, and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

just to make PaulMac proud.....

SUSHI

I cali roll and one salmon rool, misom(sp) soup, and a few extras


----------



## 68TriShield

Kayak_Rat said:


> just to make PaulMac proud.....
> 
> SUSHI
> 
> I cali roll and one salmon rool, misom(sp) soup, and a few extras


Miso...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

68TriShield said:


> Miso...


Miso.........isom.........they all run together.


----------



## mikey202

As I'm on vacation this week, I'm having a Padron 1926 #6 (I think, it was givin to me by Ron1yy) serial #242163 and finished of the last of my Makers Mark (ice,3/4 full of MM and1/4 coke).
Here's to all you workin' folk this week.:ss:tu:chk


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Sandwich and an Iced Tea.


----------



## SMcGregor

Shepperds Pie, Green beans, and a Mt. Dew is the menu today for lunch!


----------



## 68TriShield

SMcGregor said:


> Shepperds Pie, Green beans, and a Mt. Dew is the menu today for lunch!


I make a mean shepperds pie.The green beans are in it though :tu


----------



## Bob

2 Big plates of 7 potatoes, wedges baked on olive oiled pan with skins on...all spiced up with garlic and pepper, ketsup and Lousiana hotsauce!

That is what is known as a one food item lunch all vegetarian!!:ss

908 Kcals. 20 g Protein 1 g fat 203 g carbs....46% RDA on Vitamins 58% RDA on Minerals


----------



## Sawyer

Jersey Mike's #13, regular, on white, Mike's way. For those of you who don't know, that translates into a six inch sub on white bread with provolone, ham, proscuittini, cappacuolo, salami and pepperoni. Mike's way adds onions, lettuce, tomatoes, red wine vinegar, olive oil blend, and spices. Delicious.:tu

Oh, and all the meat is freshly sliced as it is put on the sandwich.


----------



## jdbwolverines

Sawyer said:


> Jersey Mike's #13, regular, on white, Mike's way. For those of you who don't know, that translates into a six inch sub on white bread with provolone, ham, proscuittini, cappacuolo, salami and pepperoni. Mike's way adds onions, lettuce, tomatoes, red wine vinegar, olive oil blend, and spices. Delicious.:tu
> 
> Oh, and all the meat is freshly sliced as it is put on the sandwich.


The number #13 Mike's way on wheat is definitely a favorite of mine too:tu


----------



## RPB67

Salmon with some rice. :tu


----------



## yayson

tots and a big coke


----------



## novasurf

Cuban sandwich with Blair's Habanero Potato Chips.


----------



## fireman43

Double bacon cheeseburger, onion rings, and a Mtn. Dew.


----------



## havana_lover

BLT on wheat with extra mayo.. havent had one in years..


----------



## Darrell

68TriShield said:


> I make a mean shepperds pie.The green beans are in it though :tu


My g/f makes a mean sheppards pie. We used ground turkey this week instead of beef. It was delicious. I'm having that for lunch. :tu


----------



## yayson

I had a dang quesadilla from Taco Bell and to my amazment there was chicken in every single triangular wedge :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Smokin Joes for lunch. Texas brisket, hot links, fries, cornbread muffin. Wow I am stuffed.......time for a nap.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## Darrell

That Sheppard's pie was the bomb. I like it better the 2nd or 3rd day re-heated. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

http://www.sfgate.com/c/pictures/1997/11/05/pho-table-wht.jpg


----------



## Bob

68TriShield said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/c/pictures/1997/11/05/pho-table-wht.jpg


You eat well!!

Couple of baked Spuds and a couple of Peaches ...that's it!!:ss


----------



## Uniputt

Roasted Beef Tenderloin, Garlic mashed new potatoes, steamed veggies in a butter-herb sauce. All home-made. Water with lemons to drink.


----------



## RPB67

Having some left over Sushi from last night.


----------



## 68TriShield

Ricky's Rice Bowl...Curry Chicken.


----------



## replicant_argent

Ham and hard salami and cheese sandwich with homegrown tomatoes, one crisp, refreshing Rolling Rock beer. Snickers Dark for dessert.







Some days it is worth it to work at home.


----------



## havana_lover

ham and olive pizza :dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Pizza Buffet at Milano's (I'm a Baaaad Boy!)
After lunch, I enjoyed a *RyJ Reserva Real Robusto*. Delicioso! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Bento Box...


----------



## 68TriShield

Chicken in tomato sauce with peppers and onion,red beans and rice,ensalada...


----------



## RPB67

Just finished some left over Sushi from last night.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## Sawyer

2 bagels with cream cheese left over from breakfast provided by a contracting company. Free breakfast and lunch. :tu


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Just had the peppercorn ranch chicken sandwhich from wataburger, Pretty tasty,but what isnt good with ranch? lol


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I went to the local Phở place for my usual: shrimp spring rolls, fish & tomato sauce sandwich, and a cup of broth. 

But...
no shrimp spring rolls!
no fish & tomato sauce sandwich!
and no broth!

Dang! Apparently the cool weather got everybody thinking about phở for lunch.

I had a shredded chicken sandwich instead; still pretty good.


----------



## Darrell

Strawberry milkshake poptart
Diet pepsi
Banana

AWFUL!!!


----------



## rack04

Today there was a fund raiser at work so I "donated" money and in return I had a Frito Pie and Chilli Dog. :tu


----------



## jdbwolverines

Darrell said:


> Strawberry milkshake poptart


 and I thought they had strange flavors when I was a kid.


----------



## RPB67

Just finished some Pizza .


----------



## 68TriShield

Slow Smoked Pork BBQ sammich


----------



## yayson

western bacon cheeseburger (onion ring and bbq sauce)

I'm following Dave around smoking and eating


----------



## 68TriShield

yayson said:


> western bacon cheeseburger (onion ring and bbq sauce)
> 
> I'm following Dave around smoking and eating


Hahahaha i see that...


----------



## Infin1ty

Today I had some nasty ass Chicken Alfredo, swear the chicken tasted like cat food, or SPAM, but theres not much difference there.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho.


----------



## havana_lover

chilichezbaconburger with fries and bier..


----------



## RPB67

Sushi and some seaweed salad.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I took my turkey sandwich home today, added some provolone cheese, and threw it on the skillet. Grilled it up and enjoyed it with some mint tea. No smoke today as I'm feelin a little sick.


----------



## Darrell

I had a wrap.


----------



## simon81

well i always go out for my lunch so it varies evrey day 

but today i went to this little place in mayfair jad the most loveliy meal

fishermans soupe
chickine with cream and champagne sause
torron ice cream
glass of whte

and a montecristo no4 cuban


----------



## Danh78

68TriShield said:


> Pho.


Wow you eat more Pho than I do and I'm Viet.


----------



## rack04

I had left over chicken enchiladas with sour cream sauce.


----------



## 68TriShield

Danh78 said:


> Wow you eat more Pho than I do and I'm Viet.


It's a typical place,opens at 9am.Lots of Viet customers.
There are at least 5 Pho houses close to my office in Rockville,this one is 5 min away and my favorite.
That's good fast food in my opinion...


----------



## RPB67

Eggplant parm on a french loaf.


----------



## jwhite0536

Today lunch was Lasagne with meatballs and garlic bread chased with two glasses of Guiness. After a meeting with a client I stopped at a cigar store near the job that allows smoking and fired up the Partagas Black Label Bravo while having a couple snorts from a flask of Knob Creek. (It was a slow day):cb


----------



## Darrell

Chicken and a few hush puppies!


----------



## 68TriShield

Ricky's Rice Bowl-Chicken Seoul Bowl...


----------



## Bob

Rice Porridge (Congee) with rasins , figs, walnuts and a tad bit of honey!!:ss


----------



## fireman43

General Tso's Chicken, steamed dumplings, pork fried rice, and a couple egg rolls. I will regret this later.


----------



## RPB67

Left over Turkey Sandwiches.


----------



## havana_lover

um ya, lunch.. heard of it, havent had it in days..


----------



## hornitosmonster

Leftovers


----------



## volfan

I had leftover turkey on toast with pepper jack cheese and some leftover broccoli casserole.

scottie


----------



## RPB67

Homemade Escarole Soup....


----------



## rack04

Whataburger.:tu


----------



## ATLHARP

Today?

*Little Pigs Barbecue! *

I will do a review one of these days. Absolutely awesome BBQ!

Two BBQ pork Sandwiches with slaw on top, some slaw on the side, and a big ole cup of sweet tea!

DELISH!!!!!!!!!

ATL


----------



## hornitosmonster

Today it is steak burritos. No beer or cigar yet...maybe later.


----------



## icehog3

Tortilla encrusted Tilapia and tortilla encrusted cod....MMMMM..


----------



## jmcrawf1

Leftover Turkey and Swiss Sandwich :tu


----------



## RPB67

Burger and fries. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## LORD PUFFER

68TriShield said:


> Pho...


QT pizza roll, bag of chips, and a Barque's root beer.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

68TriShield said:


> Pho...


AHHHH! lol damn you to hell, i must seek out a GOOD pho house here in [email protected]!


----------



## Simplified

RPB67 said:


> Burger and fries. :ss


Five guys Burgers... With a VR and my friend Dave...:tu


----------



## n3uka

Met a few friends at an Indian buffet. I am still stuffed from all we ate.


----------



## icehog3

n3uka said:


> Met a few friends at an Indian buffet. I am still stuffed from all we ate.


I was stuffed once...lasted about 30 minutes.  :r

Had a turkey, cheddar and bacon on a pita for lunch. That was 3 meals ago.


----------



## 68TriShield

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> AHHHH! lol damn you to hell, i must seek out a GOOD pho house here in [email protected]!


Then do it Sam...


----------



## Bob

Fasting today and tomorrow. Eat again on Sunday...Started the fast on Wednesday.


----------



## replicant_argent

leftover 4 cheese tortellini in alfredo with ham. Tasty stuff...

I can feel my heart clenching around the fat and cholesterol as we..







uuurrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............................


----------



## n3uka

Packet of Kraft macaroni and cheese


----------



## Cigar_Dan

chicken club quesadilla with bacon and mushrooms, chips and queso


----------



## mugwump

Taco truck tamales which were amazingly good. Shredded beef and diced carrots of all things wrapped in masa and perfectly steamed in corn husks. Of course I ate too many of them and will have to pay the price later.


----------



## RPB67

Potatoe Skins and some Pasta


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## icehog3

Protein shake....big rush to get to work.


----------



## RPB67

Pizza at Bertuccis


----------



## Cigar_Dan

some good SUSHI


----------



## Bob

Haven't eaten since December 2.


----------



## 68TriShield

A fish sammich.


----------



## RPB67

Yougurt...........:hn


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Yougurt...........:hn


Thats not lunch!!!

O'Brians Pit BBQ. Pork,slaw and beans :dr


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Hooters.
Beer and wings!


----------



## RPB67

St. Lou Stu said:


> Hooters.
> Beer and wings!


Yum

I had a burger and salad.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

RPB67 said:


> Yum
> 
> I had a burger and salad.:tu


Well, we had more beer that wings and I'm just getting back.
Time to go home!


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## rack04

Today I had leftover pizza.


----------



## str8edg

Eating it now... a sandwich made with tuna, mayo and minced onions, celery, green peppers and tomato served on caibatta bread.... YUM


----------



## RPB67

Sushi and some white rice


----------



## 68TriShield

A Italian Sammich :tu


----------



## Linder

Hamburger and fries!


----------



## n3uka

scrambled eggs and sausage on a sourdough roll


----------



## RPB67

good old peanut butter and jelly


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho...


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

:tpd:


----------



## RPB67

Some Sushi and some Soup


----------



## JacksonCognac

I cooked a ham the other night so I have been pretty much eating ham and beans exclusively for the past few days(remarkably I never got sick of it).

Today I decided to switch it up a bit and made a deviled ham sandwich - my first try at the concoction(deviled ham that is). I'm not sure how much it tasted like genuine deviled ham since I'd never had it before and more or less threw my own recipe together but it wasn't bad.


----------



## carni

love reading this thread... i am going to try to tackle a 2 lb burger, ill let you know how that goes. no time for a cigar, got a meeting at 3pm.


----------



## 68TriShield

A Fish Sammich...


----------



## carni

carni said:


> love reading this thread... i am going to try to tackle a 2 lb burger, ill let you know how that goes. no time for a cigar, got a meeting at 3pm.


i didnt even come close, the "belly buster" earned its name.


----------



## jloutlaw

Sushi & a salad.


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Pho...


again


----------



## jloutlaw

Gumbo! I cooked some Sunday and can't cook a little. We'll be having it all week.


----------



## 68TriShield

French Onion soup and a small pasta salad...


----------



## Aficionado

Well I'm a bit jealous of everyone else's lunches...I'll be having a chicken and cheese microwaved burrito mmmm lol


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Pho...





68TriShield said:


> Pho...





68TriShield said:


> Pho...





68TriShield said:


> again


and again


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Sautéed chicken livers topped with caramelized onions in some kind of sauce and a reuben. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Sautéed chicken livers topped with caramelized onions in some kind of sauce and a reuben. :dr


Oh my damn! :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Pho...





68TriShield said:


> Pho...





68TriShield said:


> Pho...





68TriShield said:


> again


and for a change yesterday...

Pho


----------



## RPB67

Nothing .........:hn


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Nothing .........:hn


Eat Richard!!!


----------



## jquirit

Green lettuce salad (with cucumbers) and a good-sized piece of cajun-styled pork sirloin. Mmm mmm good.

:tu


----------



## bonggoy

Pho.


----------



## King James

chicken wrap and some yogurt w/ granola


----------



## bonggoy

White rice, chinese sausage, pork shoulder roast. I'm stuffed.

I'm off to smoke a cigar now.


----------



## aceschnd

I just had a delicious turkey sub with 1 or 2 yuengling lagers.


----------



## fireman43

Grilled some Brats with peppers and onions, and baked beans.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Pho


----------



## gamayrouge

Ribeye sandwich! I had pho yesterday. :dr


----------



## RPB67

Protien Shake


----------



## bonggoy

Late lunch or early dinnner. Depends on how you look at it. Cuban sandwich.


----------



## 68TriShield

grilled chicken breast sammich.


----------



## Don Fernando

Rebelled against the pho & ordered dun. Good stuff. :tu


----------

